# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Downtime Forum - www 11-04-2012

## NetTraptor

Μετά από ένα crash της βάσης MySQL, του οποίου οι αιτίες παραμένουν άγνωστες μιας και ο SQL συμπεριφέρεται παράξενα, μεταφέρθηκαν backup σε νέο virtual μηχάνημα.

Για την ώρα γίνονται κάποια optimizations ενώ το παλαιό VM παραμένει προς μελέτη αλλά μάλλον σε κάποιο bug ή σε κάποιο corruption του ίδιου του SQL έχουμε πέσει. Όπως και να έχει μετά από τοσα check,
optimize, debug δεν κατάφερα να βρω τι δεν πάει καλά με εκείνο τον SQL οπότε θα μείνει στην άκρη σαν πειραματόζωο.

Αν παρατηρηθεί κάτι ας αναφερθεί παρακαλώ.

----------

